# Blinker (Turning Signal) HELP!!!



## Guest (Apr 11, 2003)

Hi,

I have a '96 200SX SE-R, the problem is that after fixing my signal problem is has come back and I can't find what's wrong with it. When I signal to turn left the blinker comes up as normal, but when I turn on the left blinker, its blinks at hyper speed and really annoys me. Is there anyone out there that knows how I could get it back to normal. Thanks.


----------



## HATEnFATE (Dec 24, 2002)

Most of the time a blinker will go faster because of a burnt out light bulb. jhave you checked all your lights??
If it's not that then you might need to replace your turn signal relay. They're relitivley cheap but start with the Bulbs, Go from there.


----------



## jdub (Sep 3, 2002)

I have the same problem, too, and both my blinker lights work fine. I did notice some condensation in my left corner...would that cause it?


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

fastmode said:


> *Hi,
> 
> When I signal to turn left the blinker comes up as normal, but when I turn on the left blinker, its blinks at hyper speed and really annoys me. *


I think this is a typo. Im pretty sure its a burnt out bulb.


----------



## faithandfame (Jan 25, 2003)

I saw that you mentioned about your left blinker going really fast. I have the same problem with my car. I have replaced the bulb and everything, but it continues to blink really fast at random times.


----------



## Smahatma (Oct 15, 2002)

blinks very fast when theres a decrease in resistance, i.e. burnt out bulb, harness disconnected, wire was cut, etc.


----------



## landlord (Jun 11, 2002)

mine does it to, except that my front passanger side light only works when the parking lights are on. i know its a short or a bad ground, i just hav'nt had the time to look into it.


----------



## jdub (Sep 3, 2002)

"blinks very fast when theres a decrease in resistance, i.e. burnt out bulb, harness disconnected, wire was cut, etc."

Strange...the lights work fine. No bulb burnout, nothing cut. Just an annoyingly fast blinker...not as fast when the lights are on.


----------



## landlord (Jun 11, 2002)

jdub said:


> *"blinks very fast when theres a decrease in resistance, i.e. burnt out bulb, harness disconnected, wire was cut, etc."
> 
> Strange...the lights work fine. No bulb burnout, nothing cut. Just an annoyingly fast blinker...not as fast when the lights are on. *


same as mine.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Well,
If there was a past problem, your blinker relay may be shot. You could always shell out $10 for a new one, but thats a silly way to see if thats the root of the problem. (I did it once for a hazard trelay issue, and it worked like a charm, but it was a $10 gamble).

Seth


----------



## UNISH25 (Aug 12, 2002)

It is most likely a burnt our resistor or bulb somewhere within the car. Your relay is working fine, whats wrong here is the timing of the relay. 
The timing of the relay is dependant on the resistors attached to it...So I'm assuming it is something wrong with the bulb or a resistor has been shot somewhere in your car. It could...quite possible(but rarely be the relay as well). If it was the relay then what would happen is your turn signal would be lit constantly or not be lit at all..


----------



## UNISH25 (Aug 12, 2002)

jdub said:


> *I have the same problem, too, and both my blinker lights work fine. I did notice some condensation in my left corner...would that cause it? *


Condensation in your left corner???? Hmmm....thats weird....That could defenitly be a problem. Water could defenitly short circuit something, even if it is condensation.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

check your tail lights too... when my tail light turn was unplugged the front blinked hyper fast... the short or bad bulb could be back there.


----------



## IXLR8se-r (Apr 14, 2003)

haha i have the same problem.. who knows what it is.. turn signal ghost


----------



## UNISH25 (Aug 12, 2002)

Damn if only I had that stupid Chiltons guide...I could check out where the relays for the turn signal are!


----------



## ccroaddog (Jun 20, 2002)

mine did the same thing  and all it was that the contacts from the bulb were not connecting to the harness so I made sure it was touching the contacts then i secured it back in and havent had a problem since


----------



## fondoo (May 2, 2002)

wow, i didnt know everyone was having the similar problem. my left signal flashes crazy at time to time, and i noticed that the front signals wasnt flashing. at first i thought it was a dead signal bulb, but when i lock up my car with the remote control both signals flash. i'm going to check the bulb this weekend to make sure the bulb is tighten. i might replace the bulb anyways, since the bulbs are so cheap.


----------



## FatBoy4 (May 12, 2002)

See I ahve the problem with my pass side.
All my bulbs are good but my pass front and rear blinks hella fast.
I noticed this after I replaced a bulb

Any ideas?

Does nissan put a level ON there corner wires?

I ahve seen this on my friends 03 WRX


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

If it still blinks after replacing the bulbs with new one, take out the socket and observe when you plug the bulb in it if the metal terminals on the side of the socket and the one on the botom of the socket touch the bulb...If not, then prop up the terminals so they touch the metal portion of the bulb


----------



## fondoo (May 2, 2002)

i took the blinker bulb out and checked the socket for any corrosions. looked clean and filament doesnt look split. pop it back in, tightened and secured it.
the rapid flash on the dashboard was fixed. temp fixed.


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Hehehe..Okay, here are more detailed instructions...

-take out your bulb out of the socket...

-look inside the socket, youll see a terminal which looks like a metal dot at the bottom, if its clean you're okay

-Now look at the side of the inside of the socket...you'll see a metal terminal with a prong projecting sideward (meant to touch/contact the metal of your bulb)..

-Most probably that prong isnt projecting upward anymore...just get a small thin toothpick or knife to prop it up again.

-Now put back everything in its place properly


----------



## fondoo (May 2, 2002)

damn, its happening again. heres what i've concluded so far.

it is not a dead bulb, nor the connectors inside the socket. i think it has to do with the relay. are the blinkers connects to a inside fuse? maybe i should replace the fuse....


----------



## jer28 (Jan 20, 2003)

if the blinker blinks at all replacing the fuse will not do anything. Don't waste your time. I would guess the relay (flasher) since it appears that you have inspected the other things (wiring, bulb, socket).


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

Same damn problem fellas, hyperblinks during the day, and when i have the park lights on, it blinks a lil faster than normal, also when I turn my flashers on, both sides alternate left to right, but the back is fine. I've done all the checks mentioned above. If it is indeed the relay, how do I replace that???


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

JT200SX-N-FX said:


> Same damn problem fellas, hyperblinks during the day, and when i have the park lights on, it blinks a lil faster than normal, also when I turn my flashers on, both sides alternate left to right, but the back is fine.


Damn! I experienced that before too...what caused it was i didnt put the bulb in correctly in the socket...so I put it back correctly..Worked with mine...Hope it works with yours too...  also, i did the steps I mentioned above..I used to have those problems like yours (fast blinking,bulb doesnt work but filament is intact) but now it aint bothering me no more.


----------



## fondoo (May 2, 2002)

alright ppl. i got fed up and picked up a pair of new 1157KA signal lights from walmart $1.94 and pop that sucker in. signal lights blink normal! so go pick yourself a pair and see if it works. 




Exalta said:


> Damn! I experienced that before too...what caused it was i didnt put the bulb in correctly in the socket...so I put it back correctly..Worked with mine...Hope it works with yours too...  also, i did the steps I mentioned above..I used to have those problems like yours (fast blinking,bulb doesnt work but filament is intact) but now it aint bothering me no more.


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

fondoo said:


> wow, i didnt know everyone was having the similar problem. my left signal flashes crazy at time to time, and i noticed that the front signals wasnt flashing. at first i thought it was a dead signal bulb, but when i lock up my car with the remote control both signals flash. i'm going to check the bulb this weekend to make sure the bulb is tighten. i might replace the bulb anyways, since the bulbs are so cheap.



This is because when they flash the use the filament of the parking light, not the turn signal. You should change the bulb and see what happens.


----------

